# Goat colostrum...



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I can buy this stuff strait from the farm.

Has anyone of you guys bought this stuff before.

I really was wondering how much you pay.

I can get it but it is kindof expensive.

After massive research, I want to try some of this stuff out in rather large amounts.

I have tried the Bovine but not goat colostrum.

Beings as I can get it raw and not processed in any way I am looking foreward to trying it.

It costs about $20.00 for 4 oz.

I was wondering what the average price is over there.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I have used the cow colostrum:

http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/products/healthier_living/document_15_6.php

120 caps were about £15 I think.

It did absolutely nothing for me whatsoever so I didn't get any more after that.

I am not sure if goat colostrum would do anything different. Do you have reason to believe it's superior?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yep my training partner tried the sameones as big..did **** all...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Im getting it by the quart....

That stuff in capsule is $1.00 a capsule and they say to take between 3-35 capsules a day.

Im not looking at that.

I get this from a guy at work and I can get alot. I dont think you can get several ounces from a pill. No way. Fresh, not pill, free range goats. This is a guys pets.

I was just wondering if any of the guys have bought the stuff strait from the goat?

If so how much?


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I was just wondering if any of the guys have bought the stuff strait from the goat?
> 
> If so how much?


I once went into a supplement shop where a goat was working behing the counter, but I just bought some whey and creatine, so I can't help you, sorry.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah my buddy raises goats and he said he just threw some of that stuff away.

I have done lots of reading on this subject and even have tried it a few times but for the price I can get it I should not pass it up.

Problem lyes with the process. I can get it raw and it should be frozen just after it is milked.

It can stay good for over a year frozen. 6-8 hours at room temperature.

So, I will get it frozen.

It does have IGF-1 and alot of other things not to mention all digestive enzymes.

Can boost immune system so this might work well for post cycle with a depressed immune system.

Does contain some protein too, but that is not what I am getting it for. Im getting it for the IGF-1

Read a book about a lady cureing her self of a bunch of illnesses and she swore by it. She was in really bad health and she recovered well.

She got hers raw too.

Heat distroys this stuff.

Goat colostrum is better than cow colostrum.

It runs for over $1.00 per capsule in the store but Im going to buy it by the quart.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Yah my buddy raises goats and he said he just threw some of that stuff away.
> 
> I have done lots of reading on this subject and even have tried it a few times but for the price I can get it I should not pass it up.
> 
> ...


How exactly is this different from COW????


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

the profile is different

colostrum works pretty good but the cost, man the cost

I wish you luck (by the way Now is when you should research satellite cell proliferation and hyperplasia since that is where colostrum exerts its effect)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

HUH?



This guy was throwing it away. Only after I told him of the benefits of it did he start to think about money.

I should not have told him anything but I wanted it.

Seriously, I can get this stuff by the bucketfull.

Goat cholostrum is diffrent than Cow.

Dog breaders stand in line for this stuff.

nothing but the best for their show dogs.

Goat milk is less lactose irritant too on people and goat milk has more minerals than cows milk.

Goat milk also is more accepted by people that have problems drinking cows milk.

I can get the goat milk Raw, or Pasturized. I think I am going to pick up some of the raw and see how it goes.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is a read me from a manufacturer who sells goat colostrum.

Granted the capsule is over $1.00 each, and I can get it by the bucket full.

WHAT IS COLOSTRUM™?

Colostrum is the fluid manufactured by the body prior to the production of mother's milk during the first

24-48 hours after birth. Research has shown that Colostrum has powerful life-supporting immune and

growth factors that insure the health and vitality of the newborn. It brings the body into a natural state of

equilibrium called "homeostasis", vital to health and well being. While supporting healthy immune function, Colostrum also enables us to resist the harmful effects of pollutants, contaminants and allergens. In addition, the growth factors in Colostrum enhance the ability of a healthy organism to burn

fat, build lean muscle mass and rejuvenate skin and cellular structure.

HOW DOES COLOSTRUM WORK?

Colostrum is highly beneficial in the unique manner in which it provides the body with numerous immune

factors. According to medical research, the presence of a wide spectrum of immunoglobulins, antibodies, and potent immune and growth factors found in Colostrum, offers tremendous therapeutic potential for overall health and wellness. Studies show that Colostrum has the unique ability to support normal cell growth and tissue repair, providing exciting, new possibilities for system-wide rejuvenation. Aging and illness occur with the gradual loss of immune and growth factors in the body after maturity. The onset of almost all infections and degenerative disease, is preceded or accompanied by lowered immune system function. Colostrum contains powerful immune factors (immunoglobulin, lactoferrin, cytokines, etc.) that work to restore optimal immune functioning. Colostrum also contains PRP, shown in clinical studies to both enhance an underactive immune system and balance an overactive tendency. Doctors recognize that most pathogens enter the body through the mucous membranes in the bowel, then through to the intestinal tract.

GOATElN™ IG COMES "BODY READY

The smaller molecules of goat's milk are closer in size and composition to human milk, making it easier

to digest. Goat's milk is also substantially less allergenic than cow's milk in sensitive individuals. Additionally, the protein portion GOATEIN™ IG is pre-digested through a lactic acid fermentation process to make it even more bio-available without damaging the immunoglobulins while virtually eliminating it's lactose content. Research has shown that milk proteins that have been pre-digested through lacto-fermentation are more efficiently absorbed as those of non-fermented milk. During the fermentation process many digestive enzymes are created that aid in the assimilation of food nutrients. In THE MILK BOOK, William Campbell Douglass, M.D. states that the protein contained in cultured (lacto- fermented) dairy products is the very highest quality available for human consumption.

GOATElN™ IG is MINIMALLY PROCESSED

Most other milk based protein powders and colostrums are made from cow's milk and, even though they

claim to be "minimally processed," some use destructive methods, involving high temperatures. These

approaches denature many important amino acids and DESTROY enzymes and beneficial bacteria.

Because GOATEIN™ IG is processed without the use of acid or excessive heat, the amino acids, enzymes and beneficial bacteria remain in their natural form. Most colostrum products are produced on farms and then shipped hundreds or even thousands of miles for processing. The colostrum used in GOATEIN™ IG is processed at low temperatures and dried on site while still at the farm. This guarantees high activity.

GOATEIN™ IG IS HIGH IN IMMUNOPROTEINS.These building blocks of proteins are crucial for proper

immune system function. Because GOATEIN™ IG is processed without excessive heat or acids, it contains biologically active Cystine, Glycine, and Glutamic Acid in tripeptide form. The combination of these three amino acids produces Glutathione. Glutathione functions as a principal antioxidant, scavenging free radicals and environmental toxins such as lipid peroxides that can damage and destroy healthy cells. GOATEIN™ IG also provides Immune supportive agents called immunoglobulins; including IgA, IgD, IgE, IgG, and IgM. These antibodies naturally fight off bacteria, viruses, allergens and yeast. One of the most important ingredients in colostrums is the IgF-1 substance. This immunoglobulin has been studied for its ability to stimulate healing, promote muscle growth and aid in the production of immune cells. It also helps to stabilize blood sugar levels, similar to the function of insulin, and it can increase the body's fat burning potential."Immunoglobulins (found in colostrums) are able to neutralize the most harmful bacteria, viruses, and yeasts." Dr. Per Brandtzaeg; Annals of the New York Academy of Sciences. GOATEIN™ IG contains an additional army of immunoproteins including PRP (Proline-Rich Polypeptide) which supports and regulates the thymus gland, Lactoferrin a protein that transports essential iron to the red blood cells and prevents harmful bacteria from utilizing the iron they require to grow and flourish, Lactalbumins which research indicates may be highly effective against numerous viruses.

GOATEIN™ IG CONTAINS BIOACTIVE PEPTlDES AND GROWTH FACTORS. The powerful combination of dietary peptides and growth factors makes GOATEIN™ IG an extremely important supplement for people with compromised digestion, the elderly, and those suffering from malnutrition and muscle wasting. Dietary peptides have been shown to suppress abnormal immune cell activity and minimize the damaging side effects of radiation and chemotherapy. The amino acid L tryptophane can be effective in cases of insomnia and depression. Glutamine, an important amino acid for building lean body mass and immune health, is not effectively absorbed when taken in combination with other amino adds due to competitive absorption. However, when the glutamine is bonded with a peptide, as it is in GOATEIN™ IG, it's absorbed many hundreds of times better. The glutamine contained in GOATEIN™ IG aids in the body's ability to repair itself after intense workouts or injury.

Medical studies have shown that growth factors in Colostrum can help the body:

Regenerate normal growth of muscle, bone, cartilage, skin, collagen and nerve tissue.

Help burn fat for fuel instead of muscle tissue during dieting.

Help build and retain lean muscle.

Synthesize DNA and RNA.

Balance and regulate blood sugar levels.

Heal burns, cuts, abrasions and mouth sores with topical application.

Help regulate blood glucose levels and "brain chemicals", providing alertness and better

concentration.

GOATEIN™ IG CONTAINS POWERFUL PROBIOTICS and DIGESTIVE ENZYMES including protease, amylase, lipase and lactase. These enzymes contribute to the health of the digestive tract and can increase the utilization of GOATEIN™ IG as well as other dairy foods. Each serving of GOATEIN™ IG contains probiotics in a base of lacto fermented goat's milk protein combined with goat's milk colostrum. Fermentation by lactic acid bacteria creates biologically active lactic acid that plays a major role in energy production and fat burning. This lactic acid is also essential for proper pH balance of the gastrointestinal tract and other bodily tissue. Many of the healthiest and longest living people in the world have consumed lacto-fermented dairy products and attribute their Iongevity to this remarkable food. Research has shown that regular consumption of cultured (lacto-fermented) dairy products lowers cholesterol and protects against bone loss.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Goat milk rules! So does goat meat, it will be one of the meats used in the Diatia for India when I put it out.

Great post Hakskii


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pete said:


> I once went into a supplement shop where a goat was working behing the counter, but I just bought some whey and creatine, so I can't help you, sorry.


Just so it didn't go unpassed.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump...

Picked up 40 oz of goat colostrum yesterday.

Taking 4 oz a day in the morning first thing.

Stuff is really thick and actually tasts pretty good. It is as thick as heavy cream.

I will take this for 10 days and see how it all goes.

Supposedly high in IGF-1.............

It is expensive, I shouldnt have told the guy how good the stuff was.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

This stuff sounds really good Hacks, keep us posted mate.

SD


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

So how did it go then Hacks?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

demon said:


> So how did it go then Hacks?


He didn't notice that much for what he paid. Bottom line. Too expensive. But when you are a single guy. You have money to burn. Oh that reminds me. He owes me for lunch..........lol.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Maybe found a source of Raw Cow (Bovine) Colostrum. YOu have to get it raw as when they process it to put it in capsules, it kills off a lot of the benefits but Raw it rocks!.....supposedly.

If I get some and try it, I will let you know, it's packed with immunity boosters and growth hormone, not sure how much to take?? Maybe Hackskii didnt take enough each day? perhaps there is a therapeutic dose, does anyone know what it is in pints/litres?

I think I would try it for a week monitor changes if any then perhaps up the dose each week, recording any changes as I go.

SD


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

baically think of whey's benefits on steroids LOL

yeah Im serious


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Woah, whey on steroids.......cool!!


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

So would you have this in place of whey Chef, at all times, or still have whey post workout?

How much is it SD?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I was not impressed

For the money, I was not impressed at all.

In fact I think the guy kindof screwed me.

Got 3 bottles of about 16oz. each. I kept them frozen and took about 4-6oz a day (too small) and then I found out that the first two tasted really good.

When I got to the last bottle it was yellow (kindof) and didnt taste all that good (not compared like the first two), so in retrospect, I think the first two bottles were nothing more than goats milk.

48 oz = $70.00.............OUCH! 

Now, if I could get the last bottle and get just that stuff then I would take it again but I would do this on a calorie restricted diet with T3 and clen, yohimbe, and cayenne. That stuff makes me very hot. Technically I feel you could almost live on that stuff and the weight would probably go pretty fast drinking some every like 2 hours.

Just speculation of course but this is how I would do it.

I am losing fast right now (probably too fast) so I dont want to mess with what I am doing right now.

It is hard to tell what is going on as I am taking so many things I cant put my finger on the fast weight loss. 18 lbs in 6 weeks = 3 lbs a week average.

The last thing I want to do is go catabolic.

But for the most part, I attribute the colostrum as being not all colostrum and I did not take enough to really notice the diffrence, and for the price it is just not worth it.

I was quite disappointed.

Another application might be to take it when one is sick. The extra immunities might just help things along.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Another application might be to take it when one is sick. The extra immunities might just help things along.


Or take it so you dont get sick in the first place.  I dont need it, but then again I never got in a car crash and had my spleen removed eather.........opsie..


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

hackskii said:


> For the money, I was not impressed at all.


This is the problem, real fresh colostrum is extremely expensive for its return.

I was kinda poking fun at the whey on steroids (like the old saying it feels like deca LOL)

Point being, colostrum is a good product, like top quality whey isolate, but for its cost to benefit of return, it's not worth it IMO. the benefits are only slightly above that of whey isolate so for the money, buy the good whey based products. I use designer whey but there are many other good wheys.

IMO


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Think of how much whey I could have bought for that $70.00 I wasited by shopping at lets say Mothers.

I could have bought 15-18 lbs of whey for that price.

Oh well, next time someone askes me about what do I think about colostrum I can answer them with athority


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Hackskii, don't worry I would have paid a few hundred to have suckled from a real woman lactating at one time. LOL

I know of an olympic gold medal winner from the 70's who actually did this. He found 3 women giving birth between 1 to 3 months before the games. He paid each to allow him to direct suckle each day up till the games. Now, he calims he did no drugs just that, but his reulsts in the pantethalon were unbeleivable especially for a white guy. Makes you wonder eh?

The original MetrX formula was based on human breast milk (hence the title human metabolism prescription) It was created for burn victum recovery where their is massive tissue wasting. the idea was through nutrient partitioning to preven tissue breakdown. Then they moved the idea to athletics with good success. later the took out the two items that worked in it and made it a cheap knock off. those two items were micelluar whey protein aka milk protein isolates and as well colostrum isolates. The closest you can get to mimicking this now for a good cost is whey protein and honey, later take fish oils caps to get your omega 3's.

Anyway IMO

cheers


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Makes sense. After all it is what mother nature put on this earth for us to start life on. How much more natural can you get?

I would pay 3 girls to suck on there tits and have no milk come out, that's just me though.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah burn victoms also take Ornithine alpha-ketoglutarate (OKG) to prevent a form of catabolism of the skin.

I have thought of taking this as well during dieting to avoid catabolism.

Bought many bottles of this and am dieting now but forget to take it.

Short copy and paste of OKG:

By Joachim Bartoll / Thorax.

Ornithine alpha-ketoglutarate (OKG) is a salt formed of two molecules of ornithine and one molecule of alpha-ketoglutarate. Studies in the medical field have shown that ornithine alpha-ketoglutarate preserve muscle protein synthesis and spares nitrogen after elective surgery.

OKG treatment decreases muscle protein catabolism and/or increases synthesis, according to the metabolic situation. The anti-catabolic effect might not be from OKG alone. OKG increases the plasma concentrations of, for example, arginine, leucine, isoleucine, tyrosine, glutamine, proline, and ornithine. There are several studies that show these amino acids to have anabolic properties; hence, the anti-catabolic effect.

As far as I know there haven't been any studies on athletes and OKG. We have to relate to the medical studies. Some studies has shown OKG to increase growth hormone levels, but it is not known if this will help the athlete. The most interesting aspect of OKG is that it helps to increase the levels of glutamine in the muscle cells. As I mentioned in my article about glutamine, high glutamine levels have a very anti-catabolic effect, especially in people under severe stress such as hard training or fasten. Some studies have shown OKG to have positive effects on the immune system, this due to the increased amount of arginine in the blood stream. However, more data are necessary in order to find out in vivo the effect of ornithine on the immune system, which is influenced by many hormonal factors.

As with all supplements, the dosage varies depending on your weight (muscle mass), activity level and food intake. I recommend 10-20 grams a day. Take one half about an hour before training and the second half before bedtime. Take your OKG together with carbohydrates. No side effects have been reported from OKG supplementation when taken in recommended dosages. Higher dosages might cause stomach problems such as diarrhea. OKG seems to be a good supplement for athletes during hard training and/or diet.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

TBH IMO hackskii the reason whey is so good is because of the glutamine found in it. They (burn centers) used to use okg before they realized peptide bonded chains with high glutamine was a bit better. Still OKG is a good supplement when hard core dieting.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, gotchya.

Thanks.

I bought some of this whey protein at a health food store I was buying herbs at (too lazy to go to a good place).

That stuff does not mix at all.

In a blender you get a bucket of foam.

I let it sit and still foam.

It is useless for doing anything with, except a paperweight.

I need to break down and get some good protein.

I dont think I am taking in enough.

Did the calculations and I was about 25-50 grams shy for the day.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

IMO

You're probally getting complete whey which is really excellent for a sore throat or a cold. Add some sugar free pudding (jello brand) mix (thats sugar free angels delight in the UK) to the whey you bought, the problem is your trying to put a lipid base into a hydro environment... think emulsion. Follow?

The pudding mix will allow it to stay in the water/milk, then let it sit a bit and the air will go out. Drink through a large straw (like the old checkers super straws (hose?). LOL


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok chef, I will try that out. Otherwise I cant use it

Thanks...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Not sure how much the colostrum will be IF I can get it, the farmers here havent cottoned on to it being a good thing and they think I am nuts as colostrum tastes really rich apparently, like drinking cream, mmmmmmm.

I sat a lecture in it at the uni and it has some good research but is massively overpriced.

If I can get it I will let you kno0w how much, if I try it I will post how I get on. Still don't know how much to drink though? will have to research more.

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dont tell them how good the stuff is or they will bend you over on the price.

You dont want any of the colostrum that is over 3 days from the cow giving birth, If you can grab day 1 from the cow you will be better off.

It does not taste entirely like cream or milk but does have a kindof weird taste to it. Buy it up if it is going for cheap.

DO NOT LET THEM HOMOGENIZE IT, THAT WILL RUIN IT.

I do like it and I would buy it if the price was right.

Make sure that they freeze it immediatly after it is drawn from the cow. It can last frozen for over a year without any degridation of the rich nutrients.

Just thaw as needed.

I hav read that within 8 hours sitting at room temp it distroys the potency.

So be carefull and enjoy it does taste pretty good expecially cold. MMMMMMmmmm


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks Hacks,

Apparently the farmers put the calf on it day one, and if the calf is doing ok, they put the mother back on the milker next day, so basically I could get day 2 & 3 from them possibly.

Alternatively I think they can get a frozen supply, which they keep for emergencies like if the calf is rejected.

ANy ideas how much to drink?

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How much?

Man, I would have to guess but I dont think too much would do anything other than raise your IGF-1.

Probably turbocharge your immune system too.

Most of this question would be geared twards the price.

Me if I could afford it id say maybe 4-8 oz 3 times a day, maybe with some whey in it too.

If you were dieting then man, I suppose you could live on it.

But that would be more expensive than HGH therapy


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

I'd personally use about 8 to 10oz a day if I had access to it. You do realize that goat/cow colostrum isn't the same profile match of human breast colostrum right? Its actually got less omega 3's in it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think goat is better.

But I am not sure that would be enough to get the benefits of the IGF-1 Chef.

I might be wrong tho.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

hackskii I think you lost everyone else here LOL.

I'd still like to beleive that the training influence on satelite cell proliferation affects type 2c cells through IGF more But we know that colostrum (or whey but colostrum is better) is needed to get there, so I'll use any of them LOL.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nothing like a human breast milk protein shake.


----------



## Sen0 (Oct 17, 2003)

haha .. aww classic!


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

winger... direct feeding is better!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> winger... direct feeding is better!


Oh Tyson, decisions, decisions............lol Click here.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

lol, im gonna have some sucky sucky tonight


----------

